
Success in reading burnt ancient scroll - arman0
http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/2/9/e1601247.full
======
mouzogu
This is mind blowing. To unravel this small snippet of written history is an
incredible achievement.

------
contingencies
Technically interesting, except when you read the text and the end it's just
some pathetically short snippet of the same old thy-shalt-god-hath-waffle
nobody cares about anymore. Even agricultural or commercial trading records
would have been more informative. I wonder if the researchers are
disappointed.

~~~
cloudjacker
Fortunately there will be no printed records of tweets after the great
disconnect

